# Konica 40/1.8 on NEX5



## AK47J (Feb 8, 2014)

Adapter arrived couple days ago, finally had time to play around with it. So far I like it, not too bulky, fairly easy to manipulate, but getting the focus perfect is difficult, I need to figure out a trick.













Took some test shots last night, most were out of focus. These were the only two that are "OK"


----------



## Derrel (Feb 8, 2014)

Try focusing by starting at Infinity, and moving the ring briskly toward closer distances. It's easier to spot differences when you go from FAR and in, toward NEAR. The focusing ring moves briskly from Infinity inward, whereas going from close to far, the rate of distance shift is very slow. Focusing from far-to-near will help you get very,very close to right on, quickly. From there, it's usually just a minor nudge or two, and you are then dead-on.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2014)

I am finding my NEX-3 manual focusing something that you have to get used to.
Do you have the peaking and magnifier on ?
Focus with aperture wide open first.


----------



## AK47J (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks guys.



dxqcanada said:


> I am finding my NEX-3 manual focusing something that you have to get used to.
> Do you have the peaking and magnifier on ?
> Focus with aperture wide open first.



Funny, because someone else said to not focus at wide open, instead step down one or two to get focus and then open back up.


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, you do get some DoF advantage with stopping down a bit but I find it causes the peaking to register edges too much.
The magnifier is really your best tool with the NEX for legacy lenses.


----------



## AK47J (Feb 9, 2014)

wide open





f5.6





f22


----------



## dxqcanada (Feb 10, 2014)

So, what did you do to get better focus ?


----------



## AK47J (Feb 10, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> So, what did you do to get better focus ?



For these shots I set the peaking to high and changed the color to white. That alone worked well this time. I got it where I thought it should be and then checked with the magnifier.


----------



## AK47J (Mar 1, 2014)

Quick photo of a coworkers dog that hangs out at the shop while we work.


----------



## 71M (Mar 1, 2014)

I really like those AR lenses.


----------



## brunerww (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice photos - I love my AR 40mm f1.8 too.  It was my first non-native lens and a very good value for money lens for mirrorless cameras.

My second classic lens was an inexpensive Canon FD 50mm f1.8.  Another great lens.

I was also going to suggest getting the peaking right, and then checking it with the magnifier - but it looks like you've already figured that out 

Happy shooting!

Bill


----------



## AK47J (Mar 2, 2014)




----------

